# Band Photography



## jimiismydaddy (Feb 14, 2007)

So I did my first real shoot of a couple local rock groups last weekend and already getting great praise. I didnt charge them anything because I need to build up my portfolio. Well I thought Id give each band a free first time then if they like and want more charge them from the second on. Whats usually a good price, since I'm still pretty much amateur. Each band is like a 30-60 minute set on stage. I was thinking no more than $20-$40?

Also, one of the  bands liked the pics and want me to shoot the pics for their album, which apparently will be released internationally by their label. I dont have a lot of details on this, but it will be an album cover shot, maybe something inside, and a back possibly. I figure this would be a days worth of work.

Anyone have any business experience in this kind of stuff? I'd love some help.


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 15, 2007)

I think $20 to $40 for an hour of photography is a heck of a deal, but my experience is that musicians don't have much money, ever.  I'd say a day long shoot, plus usage of photos on an internationally released album, including the cover shot, should be worth thousands, but that's not realistic for any of the bands/labels I've shot for (I just shoot the bands I really like for free beer  ).  I suppose it depends on the band members' day jobs, their fame, or the size of the label.


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 15, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> I think $20 to $40 for an hour of photography is a heck of a deal, but my experience is that musicians don't have much money, ever. I'd say a day long shoot, plus usage of photos on an internationally released album, including the cover shot, should be worth thousands, but that's not realistic for any of the bands/labels I've shot for (I just shoot the bands I really like for free beer  ). I suppose it depends on the band members' day jobs, their fame, or the size of the label.


 
It also depends on the experience of the photographer!  Big bands use the best photographers and pay thousands.

Work out what you want on an hourly basis (including PP time) then give a rough price. For a 6 hour shoou and 4 hours PP I charge £400 (that's close to $800) and I consider this very cheap! I have a main job and do this just to make a few extra pounds.


----------



## jimiismydaddy (Feb 15, 2007)

Theyre a big area band but I had never heard of them before I met them. I dont know the label either so I dont know what international release really means. All I know is they will pay me for whatever and I get credit on the album which is advertising.

$20-$30 an hour sounds decent.


----------



## DeepSpring (Feb 15, 2007)

Someone shot my band live and did an amazing job. All he asked for was $20. Make sure you put your website on any photos given because if you do a good job people will ask the band who took the photos (which they asked us) and then they called and hired the guy who shot us, and for them, he charged more since he was called and didnt offer his services.


----------



## DanBrodeen (Feb 16, 2007)

Your smart to start out free, they'll get your name out there quick.  A website of any size is real important(even myspace).  Most bands have a myspace page.  Make it part of the deal that they give you photo credit.  After a few bands I'd say $50 dollars is a fair price(make sure if they are playing live that  you get in for free!).
Good luck!
Dan
www.brodeenphoto.com


----------



## jimiismydaddy (Feb 16, 2007)

I decided to give every band one free show and just give them the very best shots, then if they take the bait lol $20 per session or show after that.


----------



## JonnyVPA (Feb 16, 2007)

well, i price differently, i go to shows and shoot for free and then charge $10 a shot out of about 10-15 per band. (they get watermarked copies to see).   usually i end up making about $150 for each show... so i make back the film fee and processing and cover to get into the show and still make the gas tank and my cigarette charge.... its a nice weekly pocket change job


----------

